# Posting from a DSi :)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

It's pretty cool


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kewl 

So I guess you like it?  Is it bulkier than the DS Lite?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOVE my DSi. Although I haven't tried posting from it yet. 

Melissa


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Now if I just knew what a "DSi" was......


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You and me both!



Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The DSI looks so cool, but gotta focus on obtaining a netbook first. lol Here it is a DSI (DS with a camera):


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I just passed my birthday and was thinking about asking for one of these. I just could not make the step. what games do you play or like?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaah, it's a Nintendo....ok, got it!

Betsy


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Every time I have been @ WalMart since DSi came out I have gone back to visit them in electronics. Just can't make my mind up to spend the $$ to upgrade.  I would love to know about new DSi games. Please share......


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaaah, it's a Nintendo....ok, got it!
> 
> Betsy


I still don't know what it is.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You play video games on it.  I'm sure the Grandson has one.  You can also watch movies, and apparently surf the Internet!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I went from the DS "Phat" (original model) to a DSi. I skipped the Lite altogether because I kept waiting for a price drop and it never came. 

To answer a couple of questions posted above:



farmwife"723" said:


> Every time I have been @ WalMart since DSi came out I have gone back to visit them in electronics. Just can't make my mind up to spend the $$ to upgrade. I would love to know about new DSi games. Please share......


The DSi has "DSiWare" games, which are simply games you can download from the DSi Store onto the DSi itself or to an SD card (like the Kindle). No other version of the DS has this.

Apparently, full-fledged retail DSi-exclusive games are planned too (meaning games that are incompatible with any previous version of the DS), but nothing has been announced. For right now, you just have the incredible DS library to choose from.

Honestly, I would be surprised if we ever get a lot of DSi-only retail releases, because the regular DS is still so popular and good. Some future regular DS games may include enhancements when played on a DSi.

At least that's what the gaming news mill is saying.



marianner said:


> Is it bulkier than the DS Lite?


I never had a Lite, but from my understanding, the DSi is lighter and thinner. That's because the DSi *does not play older Game Boy Advance games* like the DS Phat and DS Lite do. That's a tough feature to lose, but I have other ways of playing GBA carts, so I'm okay with it.

From a PM I sent to a friend:

*Screen:* There are four five brightness settings and slightly bigger screens. The games look amazing. Just utterly fantastic. The only quibble (and this is so minor that it probably isn't even worth mentioning): Some of the text on the initial boot-up warning screen and menus look a bit ugly. (I mean the DS menus, BTW - not the game menus.) No big deal though.

*Sound:* Awesome. Just jumps out of the system. Loud, clear, boomin'.

*Internet (Shop/Browser/Etc.):* Everything was easy to set up. Upon entering the DSi Shop, it prompted me to perform a system upgrade. That didn't work the first time, but it was fine after that. I got the promised free 1,000 points once I finally accessed the shop, and everything has been smooth as silk since then. The speeds aren't the fastest, but they're more than tolerable. The DSi browser (a free DSi Shop download) is a nifty little utility. It won't be something you use all the time, but it's cool to have in a pinch. I haven't pulled the trigger on any DSiWare downloads. I'll wait for better games to come down the pipeline.

*Camera:* There's a pic of me looking in astonishment at my new DSi. Other than that, I haven't fooled around with any picture taking, photo editing, etc. It's not a bad camera, all things considered. Certainly better than I expected.

So far, I'm loving my DSi. I'm not sure if it's a huge leap from the DS Lite, but it's miles ahead of the ancient DS Phat I was toting around. 

Amazon link: Nintendo DSi Matte Black / Nintendo DSi Matte Blue


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> The DSI looks so cool, but gotta focus on obtaining a netbook first. lol Here it is a DSI (DS with a camera):


I got that color, but it also comes in blue.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

imagine it with a decalgirl skin


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it too....got one for my son for his 7 bday...on May 21st.  I played with it already.  I told my hubby I want one too, its almost the same size as my DS Lite.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

being 45 am I too old?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to have Wi-Fi connection for the Internet?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

ak rain said:


> being 45 am I too old?


Never. 

The DS is especially great about catering to all ages. There are tons of games for adults and "big kids." 



Shizu said:


> You need to have Wi-Fi connection for the Internet?


Yeah, I believe so. Nintendo used to have a Wi-Fi USB adapter that you could plug into your PC and it would then simulate a wireless connection for DS and Wii, but they stopped making it for some reason. It wasn't compatible with Vista anyway (if I recall correctly) and it could sometimes be a pain. Still, it was better than nothing.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> It's pretty cool


Hmmm, I just bought Fred {my SO} one of those. Time to play with it! LOL

patrisha


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I just passed my birthday and was thinking about asking for one of these. I just could not make the step. what games do you play or like?


I bought a DSi a couple days ago (the last portable gaming system I had was a GBA SP, so since I've never had a DS before I decided to jump right in with the new one instead of the Lite). I actually just made a post asking about what people's favorite games are before I saw this thread. Hopefully we'll get some answers! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6808.msg138967.html#msg138967

My favorite is probably Rhythm Heaven--so addicting and so much fun!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Of course


ak rain said:


> being 45 am I too old?


45


ak rain said:


> being 45 am I too old?


Of course you aren't. I'm turning 30 in July....and its a lot of fun playing some "older" games. Plus, I have the game Animal Crossing.....the kids love to connect and play with me. They think its cool I still play games


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not sure why I worry about age. I like the Wii but something more mobile would be fun.
Sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I am not sure why I worry about age. I like the Wii but something more mobile would be fun.
> Sylvia


I agree, you can even dress them up. If only they made Oberon covers for them....LOL!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Britt said:


> I actually just made a post asking about what people's favorite games are before I saw this thread. Hopefully we'll get some answers! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6808.msg138967.html#msg138967


I just posted to that thread.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> being 45 am I too old?


Well, Fred is 80 and he ASKED for this!

patrisha


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

i just have to save for it. it sounds like fun. I will have to set share time with the kids!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ak rain said:


> i just have to save for it. it sounds like fun. I will have to set share time with the kids!


It is, I played with my sons while downloading free points. We took a picture together and it told us we were related and resembled 40%. His cousin that looks more like him, it said they were siblings. They resembled 48%. Plus it was fun stretching out our photos, to make us look like mosters. He can't wait until May 21st, his bday to get the chance to play with his DSi again.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> It is, I played with my sons while downloading free points. We took a picture together and it told us we were related and resembled 40%. His cousin that looks more like him, it said they were siblings. They resembled 48%.


How did you get it to do this?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got a DS lite for an early Mother's day present so I doubt I will be seeing a DSi in my immediate future, but I am loving my DS! 



ak rain said:


> being 45 am I too old?


AK, my philosophy is you are never to old to play!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I now want  a DSi only time will tell.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've only had my DS Lite for about a month and am considering upgrading to the DSI, but not sure if it's worth it. I'd gift the DSL to my daughter so it would still get alot of use. Can anyone give me some good reasons to upgrade? I also like the blue color alot more than the others, but that alone is not reason enough!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I've only had my DS Lite for about a month and am considering upgrading to the DSI, but not sure if it's worth it. I'd gift the DSL to my daughter so it would still get alot of use. Can anyone give me some good reasons to upgrade? I also like the blue color alot more than the others, but that alone is not reason enough!


If you *just* got a DS Lite, wait it out IMO. I went from a Phat to a DSi, which was a significant upgrade. Going from a Lite to a DSi is much less of a bump, and you lose GBA functionality with the DSi (assuming you care about that to begin with).


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I hear the games are low but coming so you might hold off and come in with the wave of new games. I just been listening to chatter no real sources. I still want one
Sylvia


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

CS said:


> If you *just* got a DS Lite, wait it out IMO. I went from a Phat to a DSi, which was a significant upgrade. Going from a Lite to a DSi is much less of a bump, and you lose GBA functionality with the DSi (assuming you care about that to begin with).


Thanks, CS. My gut is telling me to wait and you've helped me in that regard. This is the first video gaming equipment to land in our house, so losing GBA is not important.



ak rain said:


> I hear the games are low but coming so you might hold off and come in with the wave of new games. I just been listening to chatter no real sources. I still want one
> Sylvia


I think I'll just sit tight and see what else comes down the pike.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

La la la la.... Sticks fingers in ears.  Trying not to hear!  

Mumbles to self.... "I do NOT want a DSi, I do NOT want a DSi! I don't need a DSi!"  

See my post at the tail end of the Xbox thread to understand!  Lol.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I want a DSi. ..


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

CS said:


> How did you get it to do this?


It comes with software already....so you just click on the application. Its in the manual...very simple. If you have a problem finding it, I will PM you directions if you'd like.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love it too....got one for my son for his 7 bday...


I got my partner Fred one for his 81st birthday! 

patrisha


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> I got my partner Fred one for his 81st birthday!
> 
> patrisha


Cool, I can't wait to get mine. Now that I'm expecting a baby...I figured my Kindle and DSi will keep me busy for my doctors visits. Being high risk, I'll be going often. LOL!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll have to start a doctor visit thread so we can all keep up.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> You'll have to start a doctor visit thread so we can all keep up.
> deb


If everyone is okay with that I will. My first appt is June 17th....I should be 8 weeks and get my 1st pic of the baby then.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm 64 and have all the gameboys from the first to the DSi. I just got the DSi last week and can't put it down. I used my free points already in the shop and signed up for Club Nintendo. The points don't seem too expensive so am interested to see what they will be offering for games in the future. I got the two puzzle games-one with the diver and the other color blocks. They are addictive. I play scrabble, NYTimes crosswords, brain age, and sudoko mostly. I can check my email on it and can send email from one of my accounts but not yahoo. Outside of my Kindle, Hedwig, it's my favorite thing.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This looks and sounds so fun!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

we are considering getting a DS for my son for his 8th birthday.  Can you disable the wi-fi on the DSi or is it on all the time?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I love my DSi.
It comes in only 2 colors.Black and Blue.
I got this one about a month ago:



I have about 14 games for it,and bought some "points" to buy DSi downloadable games.



and this starter kit



I also bought a decalgirl skin for it

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,18917.htm

I really enjoy it,love how portable it is,and the fact that I can go online anywhere there is a wi-fi connection 

Oh and the camera is kind of cool too


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> we are considering getting a DS for my son for his 8th birthday. Can you disable the wi-fi on the DSi or is it on all the time?


Wi-fi can be completely disabled.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Wi-fi can be completely disabled.


Thanks so much. I don't plan on allowing free access on a ds (if we cave and get one), but it made us nervous to think he could be "online" almost anywhere in a harder to monitor item.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

update
I now have two new dsi's . I have a decalgirl tiedye skin on mine, my daughter has the blue dsi. we each have some games and some to share. I have not figured out how to get online  but we are having a great time.
sylvia


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I just passed my birthday and was thinking about asking for one of these. I just could not make the step. what games do you play or like?


 I bought one of these for Fred's {my partner} 81st birthday! He plays Scrabble, mostly.

patrisha


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

These look so fun. I saw a little boy at The cheesecake factory on sunday with one. He was only about 6-7 yrs old and he was using a little stylus pen and it looked very advanced. I guess kids now are alot more technologically advanced than I was at that age.

I remember thinking the 1st Nintendo was amazing lol.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> These look so fun. I saw a little boy at The cheesecake factory on sunday with one. He was only about 6-7 yrs old and he was using a little stylus pen and it looked very advanced. I guess kids now are alot more technologically advanced than I was at that age.
> 
> I remember thinking the 1st Nintendo was amazing lol.


They are fun


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought I was amazing and everyone should be jealous when I got this ...LMAO


----------

